# It was only a matter of time....



## RussFairfield (Feb 12, 2006)

Tipless, topless, clipless.

And this really is a color photo.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!
great pen.

i think you should dub this pen the "XXX"[]
since its Tipless, topless, clipless.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice, something new. Very nice.


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats a very nice pen Russ. I like it a lot.


----------



## penhead (Feb 12, 2006)

Tipless - topless -- I think our hit ratio on Google just went up a tad [:I][]

Nice pen by the way..! []


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the contrasting combination.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 12, 2006)

Russ you are an inspiration to try more stuff. Now if I could just get off arse and do it.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 12, 2006)

Pretty neat, really like the center band looks with the pen.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice pen Russ. Great choice of colors. I'd love to see the same style with maybe just a super thin ray of red next to the band. that's just all my art teachers in the back of my mind haunting me from college!


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool pen... I like the design and colors.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 14, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0] I made a refilless pen one time.  Had made a bunch when I 1st started as gifts for church members.  Pastor  Emeritus came to me later and said, do you have another refill?  I had left his out. Oh How I miss my mind.  []


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 14, 2006)

Russ, a very impressive pen.

jim15


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 14, 2006)

Great idea combo Russ.  Does this one also have the standard tip internal like your other pen you showed?  

This may sound like a stupid question, but considering how much of a clutz I am, does it have a holder so it won't roll off the desk?  [:I]


----------



## jogregmon (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 15, 2006)

Really pretty, Russ, another fine pen!


----------



## Darley (Feb 16, 2006)

Really good pen Russ.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 16, 2006)

Russ,
Quite nice.  I like the total balance of the pen.  It looks like you hit the "golden rule" ratio they're talking about on Y!.
Rob


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw something like that in ST. Maartin, but it wasnt a pen....no one that was tipless or topless should have been.
But this looks great that way....well done.


----------



## airrat (Feb 18, 2006)

very nice Russ.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2006)

Love the razor thin black. 

I wonder how it would have looked if you recessed the tip a tiiiiny bit and gave it more of a taper? Made the whole thing come to more of a point with the bevel of the cartride tip almost continuing the line of the end of the pen. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 18, 2006)

As always Russ just a perfect pen. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## mick (Feb 19, 2006)

I like..[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 19, 2006)

Russ,
Nice looking pen!
I think Skye is onto something. What if the front and back of the pen looked more alike in shape and taper?


----------



## chigdon (Feb 19, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------

